# Air filtration yes or no?



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

A new in box hanging air filter is on CL for a reasonable price. I do my woodworking in my 2 car garage generally always with the 20' door open. Occasionally over the winter, I'll do some projects where I've got a heater running and the door closed. For $100 to $150 would you get an air filter in this situation?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not familiar with that term. Is it similar to this?

https://www.amazon.ca/POWERTEC-AF4000-Filtration-System-400-CFM/dp/B00NET7156/ref=asc_df_B00NET7156/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=293024427005&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5848393835411791664&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9000684&hvtargid=pla-448423323982&psc=1


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes different brand but same type of filtration


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the ShopFox version of that air filter. Works great and the filters can be cleaned and reused many times. I think I paid about $160 bucks or so from Amazon. For $100 dollars, BNIB, I'd jump on it.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

As long as it's in good condition, it sounds like a good deal. Otherwise, you could build your own, which is what I plan on doing. All you need to do is build a box, and use one of these with some furnace filters

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/550-cfm-air-mover/A-p8663916e


----------



## taterjoes (Mar 22, 2016)

> I have the ShopFox version of that air filter. Works great and the filters can be cleaned and reused many times. I think I paid about $160 bucks or so from Amazon. For $100 dollars, BNIB, I d jump on it.
> 
> - Ripper70


 I have a Grizzly version, and it does a good job. I am a scrollsaw guy and those saws make very fine dust. I use the timer on it all the time, especially when I am done for the day.I also have a furnace filter cable-tied to a cheap 20" box fan and it does an amazing job, too. BTW, Amazon sells Wen filters that fit most of those hanging boxes for a lot less than anywhere else I've seen.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had an air cleaner in my shop from the time I built it…It's a JDS-750…..750 cfms…..It scrubs the air while running machines, plus I use it to scrub the air before I apply a finish….Takes all of the fine dust impurities out of the air…..3 speed, remote control…..


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought a brand new Wen unit that can be had on amazon for $126. Remote control. I definitely recommend having one for the times that it gets really dusty. As an added bonus, it helps circulate air in the shop. I think that helps in the winter when the heat rises to the top of my 12 foot ceiling.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

why …. is this not in your shop right now YES :<))


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a ceiling mounted air filter, from grizzly, and it cleans the entire air volume of my 13'x23' shop in five minutes. Yes I recommend them.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I would buy it. That said, I don't have one. I wear a dust mask or respirator in my shop. I figure if there is dust in the air for the box filter to remove {don't get me wrong, removing it is a good thing} then there has to also be dust in the air for me to breathe. The reason I don't have one is that for dust removal I wait for a windy day, open both big sliding doors and start blowing compressed air all around the shop stirring up the dust. Doesn't really take long if it's good and windy to get just about all the dust blown away and gone. If your shop is closed up it is better to run a dust box filter than an air compressor.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the JDS-750 I have hanging in my shop…It hangs in the center of the shop, which is 40' x 50'....I mounted it right over the table saws…....


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a Wen for $109. from Home Depot through ebay. I also made a couple air filtration units using vent fans and furnace filters.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I wasn't sure if it made sense to have it in a garage where I mostly work with the door open, but you all made several good points which generally lead me back to the adage, buy a filter or be a filter. SO here it is, its from when HD got rid of all of the gray tools about 12 or 15 years ago. Came from a shop of a woodworker with decades of experience that recently passed in his 80's, he had a delta and I guess he picked this up a s a spare and never needed it. Cost me $120 and about an hour and a half of driving through a pretty nice part of Maryland. Staring at the ceiling and the door opener it just seemed easier to use some angle iron I already had for the mount. Okay, tried 3 different ways, just went over to Win10 and NOT liking the photo software…


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice score.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice.

I have a different brand of the same thing. Mine too is having center shop, above the table saw area.

I also find that just running the thing makes a decent air flow in my shop, so it has some benefits in dispersing odors and causing a little breeze, too.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

you did good. And even with the door open, when I am sanding or using a router it is on. 
I just picked up this Jet, used but in new condition for $200. Sells for $400 new, 









and am selling this homemade filter for $100


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ya done good, Dan. You'll be glad you made the purchase.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Your health and lungs will appreciate the purchase. If you want to put the unit to a test, Sand aromatic red cedar for a few hours, and you'll see where the red wading dust ends up. If you mounted it in the center of the room, you may not get full air circulation through out the work area, compared to one side or end of the room. When your sanding, at first you'll want to see where the wading dust ends up on shelves or equipment. If you still have wading dust issues, just change the area or direction of the unit. Nice purchase.


----------

